# 457 visa travel insurance or health insurance



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

hai friends,

i was asked by CO to produce 

To meet health requirement, you may provide one of the following:

· a letter from a health insurance provider certifying that all applicants, including accompanying family members are, or will be immediately upon visa grant or arrival in Australia, covered by health insurance

· evidence of travel insurance, with the understanding that enrollment in a private health insurance arrangement will occur after your arrival.

this means travel insurence it self is sufficient? *'understanding that enrollment in a private health insurance arrangement will occur after your arrival'* what exactly it means

plese reply


----------



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

please reply to me friends


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

You need to have arragements for meeting the Health insurance requirement before visa can be granted. Please check with your sponsor if he is covering the same for you. If not then you need to make the arrangements on your own and furnish the proof in form a letter from your insurer to your case officer for futher processing.

I hope this helps you.

*PS:* In case you have any dependents in your application then all of them have to covered for health insurance.


----------



## Indochef (Mar 23, 2012)

If i rightly understood ,,Try medibank ,you can enroll online and you will get the copy of your health insurance on-line itself and no need to pay anything and only when you reach australia your insurance will start activate.


----------



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

It means they need evidence that you will have the necessary private health insurance once u land in Australia which will cover you and your family( if any accompanying you) during your stay here since you are not entitled to medicare. So having only travel insurance may not fulfill this criteria. Lots of insurance providers in Australia have insurance for the 457 visa class you pay for the first month and they will give you a letter which you will submit to you CO, but your cover will start once you reach Australia and you have already paid for the first month.


----------



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

I have a small confusion regarding this.

i wish to take BUPA health insurance for me and my wife.

I wish to go in next month to sydney. My wife will come after 3 months.

My wifes health cover will start when she enter in to australia. If this is wrong please correct me. So, for this three months I have to pay for only for my self and no need to my wife.( I want to choose monthly payment for BUPA).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, thats correct your spouse insurane premium will start once she arrives in Australia. You don't need to pay if she is not accompaning you at this moment but you need to advice your insurer on same. Also, make sure to intimate your insurer before your spouse arrival.


----------



## arreddy (Sep 12, 2012)

Dear mohit,
thank you for your reply.


----------



## deeno88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm just apllying to be added onto 457 visa as defacto but won't go there for at least 6 months . do I need health ins and to pay for this before I even decide to go ? how with diac look at this ? won't they grant a visa unless I'm paying for this ?
can my partner add me onto his but only pay if I go ?


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Visa application wont be approved until you have booked proper health insurance.


----------



## smith joe (Oct 9, 2012)

Well to know about it as it well help me all the time when I will apply for the visa hope it would be easy for me to get to it.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah all the best. You need to furnish proof in form of a letter from Health Insurance to DIAC for visa approval.
Good luck!!


----------



## deeno88 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok

thanks for much for your help ... ill wait to hear from them


----------

